# Angeln Neeltje jans



## RS2017 (27. März 2017)

Hallo,
ich fahre über den erstem Mai mit einem Kumpel nach Kamperland. Natürlich nur fürs fischen :q
Meine Frage:
Wir sind direkt an der Neeltje Jans Brücke stationiert. Wo und was geht dort? Darf man da ohne Angelschein von beiden Seiten aus fischen? Oder benötigt man dort eine Erlaubnis? Sind Hornis und Barsche schon da?

Wäre nett wenn ihr uns ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

Gruß René:vik:


----------



## Weißtanne (27. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Neeltje jans*

Hallo RS 2017

bzgl. des Angelscheins braucht ihr euch keinen Kopf machen .Noch brauchst du weder an der Nordseeseite noch in der Oosterschelde eine Genehmigung.
Die Wölfe werden mittlerweile das ganze Jahr über in der Brandung gefangen,in der kalten Jahreszeit aber meistens die kleinen Exemplare.Aber bedenke, dass  bis zum 1. Juli ein striktes Entnahmeverbot für den Wolfsbarsch besteht.
Die ersten Hornies könntet ihr schon ans Band bekommen,schön die Strömungskannten an den Buhnen und Molen befischen je mehr Strömung um so besser.Der Baanjard Strand ist immer für Überraschungen gut da gibt es auch schon mal kapitale Sandhaie beim Brandungsangeln zu fangen.Die bei der Strömung dort zu drillen das hat was.


----------



## RS2017 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Neeltje jans*

Danke für deine Antwort 
Mit welchem Köder angelst du denn in der Brandung auf Sandhaie und Co?


----------



## Weißtanne (28. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Neeltje jans*

Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer,da die Haie das Maul unter dem Kopf haben ernähren die sich hauptsächlich von Krebstieren und Weichtieren.Ich muss gestehen es ist dennoch im ersten Moment ein komisches Gefühl einen Hai in den Händen zu halten und dann noch den Haken aus dem Maul.....|bigeyes


----------

